# Finding a known donor??



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Although im not ttc at the moment i am hoping to in the future and am thinking a KD is the way forward. What i want to know is those of you who have a KD how and where did you find them?? Also what about contracts, and how much contact they have with any child etc.

Thanks

Em x


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi,

I am using a known donor, I met up with him last week, I found him online on a registered website and he was so friendly and professional about it that I really trust him. I'm not sure if I can put the website name in here (am i allowed?) but I could always PM you  

Gem x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am using a KD who is a dear friend. 

If you do a search on this thread and the single girls thread you'll find extensive thread about KD's/agreements/where to find them as well.

Good Luck
Lx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Gem which website was it? Ur allowed to post it.


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi it was

http://www.free-sperm-donations.com/subscribe.htm

I have found them fine, though of course you get some idiots asking you to come abroad and meet them etc... I met mine on there and he was so professional and lovely 

Keep in touch with any questions! Gem x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks Gem... ur not the first person to recommend that site to me so i will check it out.

Fingers and toes crossed for u.


----------



## Mary13 (Jun 15, 2010)

My known donor had unprotected sex whilst on holiday last week so after month of sorting out contracts, charts etc me and my partner are back at square 1 ,was sooooo gutted exploring clinics now feeling a bit lost I try abroad I really want to get back on track Ive beenBBT charting and peeing on sticks for months!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I suppose that is the key thing is having and knowing a donor that you can trust not to have unportected sex, remain in a monogmous relationship etc. at least he told you which is a good thing
l x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

oh that sucks but as JJ1 says at least her was honest enough to tell u the truth


----------



## Mary13 (Jun 15, 2010)

I know it was good he was honest but I was so upset its 3 months now till we would know he is clear I dont think I could trust him again, so Im looking at clinics abroad  my CPs sister is in Spain so maybe combine a visit! Also look at web sites its all so complicated I was so nearly there for at least trying !


----------



## babylemonade (Feb 24, 2010)

My partner and I are ttc using a good friend as our donor. We asked him a while back and he was really honoured to be asked. We recently had our civil partnership, one of the reasons we had a bit of a rush cp is if you are cp then your DP can go on the birth certificate straight away. No need to adopt. This is the case with home artificial insemination as long as it's artificial ie. you don't have sex. We don't have a contract.


Good luck x


----------

